# [deleted]



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

[Deleted]


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

[deleted]


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

First off, don't use urban dictionary as a reference. 



od19g6 said:


> we all know that women are beautiful, so I would like to know from the guys that been around the block a few times, the question of sex is sex? Whould you say that is true? Because I know that there are white women, black women, asian women. Weather it is married sex or casual sex, weather it is a prostitute or a porn star, when it all comes down to and at the end of the


Does every vagina feel the same? In my experience, no. In my experience, race has nothing to do with it. 

If someone is just looking to hookup/get off, then "sex is sex" is probably more accurate. If someone is looking for a connection and all that, then no it's not the same with everyone and not achievable with just anyone. There is a huge difference between a ONS and sex in a good marriage that can be vulnerable, connected, etc.


----------



## od19g6 (Dec 14, 2020)

[deleted]


----------

